# WHO SAYS VAMPIRES HAVE TO SPARKLE?



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

From the author of _33 A.D._ and _The Lake and 17 Other Stories_

*Saying Goodbye to the Sun*
A Bachiyr Novel​
New York City, 1986.

The name of the beautiful woman in the red dress is Raine, and Vincent Walker has no idea she's about to change his life forever - by ending it.

Welcome to the world of the Bachiyr.

​
"_Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ by David McAfee takes Vampire fiction and makes it fresh again. A fast-paced page-turner that keeps you guessing until the dramatic conclusion that unleashes a new concept so cool it's likely to become mainstream vampire lore." -- *Jeremy Robinson*, author of _PULSE_ and _INSTINCT_

*Only $2.99!*​


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Gratz on the new release man!

David Dalglish


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

YAY on the release!

Is there a Smashwords version? If so, I'll buy it in a week and a half...


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

Congrats David! Do you have plans to put it into print form?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulatios on your book! You know the drill but don't want you to feel left out. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Never let it be said that I didn't add to the Davids war-chest. Bought the red-eye cover book and also the disputable date book.   (I don't dispute dates or with dates and eat dates).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Congratulatios on your book! You know the drill but don't want you to feel left out.
> 
> We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!
> 
> ...


You know...you didn't post this when I released 33 A.D.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  Oh well. . . mods are human too. . . . .you want that I should go back and do so?  

(It's possible that Betsy and I hadn't finalized the formal "welcome" yet. . . .you've been around a while, after all.  )


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

nomesque said:


> YAY on the release!
> 
> Is there a Smashwords version? If so, I'll buy it in a week and a half...


There will be. That's next on tonight's agenda. 



J.M. Pierce said:


> Congrats David! Do you have plans to put it into print form?


Maybe. If I do it'll be via CreateSpace this time instead of Lightning Source.



Edward C. Patterson said:


> Never let it be said that I didn't add to the Davids war-chest. Bought the red-eye cover book and also the disputable date book.  (I don't dispute dates or with dates and eat dates).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Thank you, Mr. Patterson. Did I ever tell you I bought The Jade Owl? I haven't read it yet, but I have it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Oh well. . . mods are human too. . . . .you want that I should go back and do so?
> 
> (It's possible that Betsy and I hadn't finalized the formal "welcome" yet. . . .you've been around a while, after all.  )


Yeah, I'm pretty old. 

Oh, you meant "around" as in the Kindle boards. Gotcha.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No you didn't tell me that. Thank you, sir.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the announcement. I'm heading over to amazon to get my copy. Am eager to read it!


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Congrats!!! All the very best with it!

Imogen


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I just searched fornyour book in the amazon store on my Kindle, but the title doesn't show up, David. Any ideas why?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

No idea, Cindy. That's weird. I've sold several copies already, so I know it's accesible. Try the link in my signature, or the one on the original post.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Better to go by link anyway 'cause then KB gets little something to keep the lights on. . . . .


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Better to go by link anyway 'cause then KB gets little something to keep the lights on. . . . .


Even better!

Should I post a dozen more links throughout the board? I will.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I got it by going via the link, but it's really weird that I was unable to find your book by searching on my Kindle. Can't wait to start reading it!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I got it by going via the link, but it's really weird that I was unable to find your book by searching on my Kindle. Can't wait to start reading it!


That IS weird. I searched for it on the website and it came up just fine. Is there a delay before it shows up for Whispernet?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> That IS weird. I searched for it on the website and it came up just fine. Is there a delay before it shows up for Whispernet?


It is showing up now. I haven't a clue about what the deal was. I guess Whispernet could have been slow with it, but other titles came up just fine. Oh, well, Imhave the book now, so all is well.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> It is showing up now. I haven't a clue about what the deal was. I guess Whispernet could have been slow with it, but other titles came up just fine. Oh, well, Imhave the book now, so all is well.


Good.  I hope you enjoy it, Cindy.

I need to figure out why the description isn't showing up on Amazon.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Made a couple of changes. The description on Amazon is different, and I changed the cover a bit. Instead of "A Vampire Novel" I've decided to make the cover say "A Bachiyr Novel." I think it sounds better.

Oh, and the new description isn't live yet on Amazon, so here it is:

_New York City, 1986._

Vincent Walker doesn't know what a Lead Enforcer is. Nor has he ever heard the word Bachiyr. But he's about to.

After the strange but beautiful Raine sinks her teeth into his neck, the Council of Thirteen captures Vincent and orders him to hunt her down. If he fails, the Council will turn him into a Lost One. One look at the maggoty creatures is enough to convince him to accept the job.

But Vincent isn't the only one looking. A renegade vampire with an old score to settle is on her trail, too, and he doesn't care who gets in his way. Vincent must find her first, otherwise it's likely to be a very unpleasant eternity.

_Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ is the second book of the Tales of the Bachiyr.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

Love the new description. You're building an impressive selection of vampire and monster books, David. So when will GRUBS have its own thread, eh? You know you want to make one to try and dominate the KB at 3 A.M...

David Dalglish


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Half-Orc said:


> Love the new description. You're building an impressive selection of vampire and monster books, David. So when will GRUBS have its own thread, eh? You know you want to make one to try and dominate the KB at 3 A.M...
> 
> David Dalglish


I'm planning a 7/1/10 release for GRUBS. I don't want to do a pre-thread, so I'm just going to wait until it's up and running before I introduce it here.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My daughter bought your anthology, although she hasn't read 33. A.D. yet. (My other daughter and I keep telling her to read it, and I know it's on her TBR list.) I started Saying Goodbye to the Sun, and am enjoying it. It's a bit lighter, in a way, than 33 A.D., but I know I'll like it.  I have to tell you that it's on hold, though, because one of my OTHER favorite authors has published his long-awaited book, The Lion. (Nelson DeMille is among my top 5 authors.) I have to read it, so will get back to SGTTS as soon as I finish The Lion. Sorry to put you on hold, but I'm sure you understand. (Or at least, I hope you do.) Maybe I'll bounce between the two books, in an effort to make each one last a bit longer.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Totally cool, Cindy. I'm the same way with a couple of authors.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

I finished "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" last night. Enjoyed finding out more about the Bachiyr. On the 33 A.D. thread you had said this was a little more of a paranormal romance, and I was afraid they might have lost some of their edge, but they are just as evil and unrepentant as ever. I'm so glad that you have more planned in this universe. The Bachiyr are now one of my favorite versions of the vampire myth.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> I finished "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" last night. Enjoyed finding out more about the Bachiyr. On the 33 A.D. thread you had said this was a little more of a paranormal romance, and I was afraid they might have lost some of their edge, but they are just as evil and unrepentant as ever. I'm so glad that you have more planned in this universe. *The Bachiyr are now one of my favorite versions of the vampire myth.*


Thank you so much, Karen. You've made my week, and it's only Monday!

I mentioned the paranormal romance thing because of the Vincent/Raine aspect of the story. I don't consider it an actual paranormal romance, just moreso than 33 A.D. I'm real bad at defining genres for my books. I still don't know whar to call 33 A.D.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> I still don't know what to call 33 A.D.


Call it a great book


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> Call it a great book


I'll let you do that.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Hope everyone is having a great Monday. Several reviews will be coming soon, as well as a print edition.

Heads up: the introductory price of $1.99 ends on 6/28/10, but the book will remain DRM-Free.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

David Dalglish is calling me names via email because this book has 3 Amazon reviews already. 

To those who have picked up a copy, THANK YOU so much! Very much appreciated.


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

This guy's tats made me think of your lost ones.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Hope everyone is having a great Monday. Several reviews will be coming soon, as well as a print edition.
> 
> Heads up: the introductory price of $1.99 ends on 6/28/10, but the book will remain DRM-Free.


Oh man, too late!  I still bought it, even though it is $2.99 now...


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

bluefrog said:


> This guy's tats made me think of your lost ones.


Ha! That's cool.  I like it. 



EKing said:


> Oh man, too late!  I still bought it, even though it is $2.99 now...


Thanks, Ellen. I hope you enjoy it. Sorry you missed the $1.99 price, though.


----------



## Heather J. (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey David!

Which book should I read first?  I just finished my last Indie author and I was going to start one of your three.  For maximum punch what is the order I should read them in?


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Heather J. said:


> Hey David!
> 
> Which book should I read first? I just finished my last Indie author and I was going to start one of your three. For maximum punch what is the order I should read them in?


Hi Heather.  Thanks for taking a look at my books.

Personally, I would start with 33 A.D., but one reviewer suggested it would have been better to start with SAYING GOODBYE TO THE SUN because you get more information on the origin of the Bachiyr and the Council of Thirteen. I guess it depends on whether that background information is important to you. They are both stand alone novels, though.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Heather J. said:


> Hey David!
> 
> Which book should I read first? I just finished my last Indie author and I was going to start one of your three. For maximum punch what is the order I should read them in?


In my opinion (sorry, David), you should start with 33 A.D. if you're looking for maximum punch. Granted, you'll get background from Saying Goodbye to the Sun, but you'll be completely riveted to 33 A.D., and will want to give David his own collection on your Kindle. (However you choose to read them, you'll not be disappointed. That said, I can't say enough good things about 33 A.D.)

(David, I'm still reading Saying Goodbye to the Sun. It's really good, but life seems to have gotten in the way of getting the book finished. I've been having some major issues with my eyes, and have really been having to cut down on my reading time. As soon as I've finished your book, I'll leave a review for you.)


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> In my opinion (sorry, David), you should start with 33 A.D. if you're looking for maximum punch. Granted, you'll get background from Saying Goodbye to the Sun, but you'll be completely riveted to 33 A.D., and will want to give David his own collection on your Kindle. (However you choose to read them, you'll not be disappointed. That said, I can't say enough good things about 33 A.D.)
> 
> (David, I'm still reading Saying Goodbye to the Sun. It's really good, but life seems to have gotten in the way of getting the book finished. I've been having some major issues with my eyes, and have really been having to cut down on my reading time. As soon as I've finished your book, I'll leave a review for you.)


Thanks, Cindy.  No worries. You'll finish it when you finish it. I'm just excited you're reading it to begin with.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I don't have any book news for today's post, so I'll just say I hope everyone is having a great day. For those on vacation, I hope you are enjoying yourself.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Just finished this one today! Great read! I'm going to let hubby write a review after he reads it, though... He just does a way better job than I would ever do.   I did tell him about it and he's looking forward to reading it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Emily.  I always love hearing from you. 

In a few days this will have a new cover, too. Going to start working on it tonight.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I saw the cover and just had to come and post that it looks GREAT!

I love it! 

(this is allowed right?? I didn't want to post that I liked this one's cover on a thread for another book..but I'm still a little wishy/washy on the rules for this book bazaar since I'm not an author.)

This one is on my list..my sister is reading it now and we are on the same account..but I'll be reading it next!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

AlexJouJou said:


> I saw the cover and just had to come and post that it looks GREAT!
> 
> I love it!
> 
> ...


You mean the new cover or the old one?

And I'm pretty sure you can ask or tell me anything you want in this thread as long as it's related to the book.


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

The new one! I immediately noticed it...the colors are really striking!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks, Alex. 

The new cover is already up on Amazon! Awesome!

http://www.amazon.com/Saying-Goodbye-Sun-ebook/dp/B003P2VFIG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=books&qid=1279123656&sr=8-4

I very much doubt the new file is loaded yet, though.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just uploaded a revision which corrected a misspelled brand of cognac.  Posted a new description, too, but that usually takes a few days longer to show up on the product page.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

New description? Nice. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

It's the same as the one in the first post. I edited it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

*    From now until September 1st, Saying Goodbye to the Sun (Kindle) is on sale for $1.99!   *


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Still only $1.99, and got a nice new 5 star review, too. Love those.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Only 2 more weeks at $1.99!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Woohoo!

This is the first month ever that _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ has sold a hundred copies or more. 

Thank you to everyone who has grabbed a copy.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, guys. I left this at the $1.99 price for one extra day because I wasn't able to let people know until 9/1/10. (Forum rules about thread bumping)

So today is the last day this book will be available for $1.99. Tomorrow it goes back to its original price of $2.99.

Just a heads up.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I like your new cover too, David.  I know it's been up for awhile, but I think it stands out as one of the better vampire book covers I've seen here.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> I like your new cover too, David. I know it's been up for awhile, but I think it stands out as one of the better vampire book covers I've seen here.


Thanks, Joe. It was a collaborative effort between me, William Campbell, and iStockPhoto.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

David, bought it, already hooked.  It's going to be a fight...i have my Quasi Official Book Game book klub books to finish, too....

Betsy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> David, bought it, already hooked. It's going to be a fight...i have my Quasi Official Book Game book klub books to finish, too....
> 
> Betsy


Oh, no. I mean, oh, boy. I mean...

Glad ya grabbed it Betsy. And glad it grabbed you back.  Hope it doesn't interfere with you book club, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to try to be disciplined...always a struggle.    I'll just blame you....

Betsy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to try to be disciplined...always a struggle.  I'll just blame you....
> 
> Betsy


Heh. Wouldn't be the first time. I'm married, remember? I get blamed for _everything_.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wanted to say a quick thank you to everyone who has picked this book up recently. It's having its best month ever!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Another thank you. 
_
Saying Goodby to the Sun_ is still having its best month ever.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Almost done with the print version of this book. Will let you guys know when it's ready.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone. _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ is having another great month!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Wow, thanks everyone. _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ is having another great month!


That's great, David! Hope all of your books sell like the proverbial hotcakes.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

DAVID!

I just bought this and have a problem.  I bought it from smashwods, download the .mobi, moved it into calibre.  NO METADATA!!!  I had to add it all on my own.  What's up with that?  And it's $1 more than Amazon, but that's not as important.

Look forward to reading it anyway.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

monkeyluis said:


> DAVID!
> 
> I just bought this and have a problem. I bought it from smashwods, download the .mobi, moved it into calibre. NO METADATA!!! I had to add it all on my own. What's up with that? And it's $1 more than Amazon, but that's not as important.
> 
> Look forward to reading it anyway.


Not sure about the metadata. I'll have to check on that one. But the price is different because so many Smashwords outlets discount the books. Amazon price matches the discounts, which can get pretty steep. Mark Coker suggested making the books higher on SW. Thanks for reminding me. I've been meaning to set up a 25% coupon for the books on Smashwords to make up the difference.


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I love the subject line, and although I have about a dozen other books waiting to be read after I graduate this semester, I downloaded a sample and will definitely be picking up the full version soon.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Keith Blenman said:


> I just wanted to say that I love the subject line, and although I have about a dozen other books waiting to be read after I graduate this semester, I downloaded a sample and will definitely be picking up the full version soon.


Thanks.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Another stellar month for _Saying Goodbye to the Sun_. It's moving up the list of my titles. Finally. 

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

I just posted my review of Saying Goodbye to the Sun on my blog, Amazon, and now...here! Great book, David. Keep 'em coming.
-------------------------------------------

_*Review of "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" on Jon's Line of Sight*_

We've all been there, haven't we gentlemen? You see her in some social setting, a bar, a party, a church social (if that's your thing), and you just know. That has to be the one. The one you've been searching for without realizing it. And you build up enough confidence to say a few words to her, and the words with which she responds seal it for you forever. You can't imagine being with anyone else. You talk, you dance, you share your stories. As your relationship progresses, you feel yourself being changed into someone different, unlocking potential and at the same time locking away parts of yourself forever. For most of us, this transformation is a metaphorical one. For Vincent Walker, protagonist and narrator of Saying Goodbye to the Sun, the transformation means eternal life accompanied by the soul-consuming thirst for blood...

Read the rest at http://jonslineofsight.blogspot.com/2011/02/book-review-of-saying-goodbye-to-sun-by.html


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

_Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ just sold its 1,000th copy!  It's my third title to hit four digits, and it's done better the last few months than it ever had before, which is wonderful, and seems to be getting good reviews so far. Like this one:



Jon King said:


> I just posted my review of Saying Goodbye to the Sun on my blog, Amazon, and now...here! Great book, David. Keep 'em coming.
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> _*Review of "Saying Goodbye to the Sun" on Jon's Line of Sight*_
> ...


Thank you so much, Jon! I noticed the review the other day but I hadn't made it here to thank you yet. Sorry. Been kinda crazy with the new baby and everything.


----------



## Jon King (Sep 10, 2010)

Totally understandable...are you managing to get any sleep yet?

It was a pretty easy review to write, all in all.  It's nice when the book is really good and I can say mostly nice things.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Jon King said:


> Totally understandable...are you managing to get any sleep yet?
> 
> It was a pretty easy review to write, all in all. It's nice when the book is really good and I can say mostly nice things.


Can't believe I just saw this. Sorry it took so long to answer, Jon. We are managing to get some sleep. Finally.  He's sleeping for about 3.5 hours at a stretch, which is nice for us. 

Thanks again for the kind words on the book.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the print version of this is coming soon. Possibly late this month or early next. And the sequel, which ties in to my other vampire novel, 33 A.D., will be out in late 2011.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

****Sweet! Amazon has finally made Saying Goodbye to the Sun available for FREE! It doesn't get any cheaper than that, folks!  ****

New York City, 1986.

The name of the beautiful woman in the red dress is Raine, and Vincent Walker has no idea she's about to change his life forever - by ending it.

Welcome to the world of the Bachiyr.

​
"_Saying Goodbye to the Sun_ by David McAfee takes Vampire fiction and makes it fresh again. A fast-paced page-turner that keeps you guessing until the dramatic conclusion that unleashes a new concept so cool it's likely to become mainstream vampire lore." -- *Jeremy Robinson*, author of _PULSE_ and _INSTINCT_


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Just a heads up, folks. This title won't be free much longer. Grab it while it is.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It was easy for me to pick up this one, Dave.
And yes, I am also happy to hear that you are getting some sleep now.

Will manage to read it soon, cause I am looking forward to it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

smreine said:


> Awesome! I picked it up, and I'll leave a review when I get to it.
> 
> How did you get it listed for free?


I just noticed this. Sorry it took so long to reply. I'm sure by now you've discovered the means to getting a book listed for free on Amazon, but just in case you've missed the suddenly numerous threads in the WC, it involves making the book free on Smashwords, then waiting for Amazon to price match.


----------

